# Information request



## mike manser (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all, 
I wonder if anyone could help me.
I moved to fuengirola, malaga about 8 months ago and still trying to find my way around. I have been trying to book a holiday for later in the year but as I only speak very limited spanish I am having trouble finding an agent. Does anybody know of either a travel office or website dedicated to english speaking expats.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

mike manser said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder if anyone could help me.
> I moved to fuengirola, malaga about 8 months ago and still trying to find my way around. I have been trying to book a holiday for later in the year but as I only speak very limited spanish I am having trouble finding an agent. Does anybody know of either a travel office or website dedicated to english speaking expats.
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you type "english speaking travel agent in fuengirola" in the Google search bar, you'll get lots of contacts.

I tried on the Google.es site, not on the .co.uk site

Hope this helps.
Joe


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can help - why not check the "Fuengirola" thread and we can meet for a coffee. 

There is a specialist English Agent on the Ramón y Cajal - same side as Cayetano 100 m nearer town 

Shout if you ever need help - I am based in Los Boliches near the Recinto Ferial


----------



## mike manser (Feb 13, 2009)

Xose said:


> Hi,
> If you type "english speaking travel agent in fuengirola" in the Google search bar, you'll get lots of contacts.
> 
> I tried on the Google.es site, not on the .co.uk site
> ...



Thanks for that Joe


----------



## mike manser (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for that joe


----------



## mike manser (Feb 13, 2009)

thats great steve. thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am based in Los Boliches near the Recinto Ferial


Where abouts?? I searched high and low this morning!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmmm, directly opposite the main entrance to the Recinto Ferial (via the subway) 

Wow, I like it when women chase me! XTreme I'll teach you how to do it LOL 

Why did you not give me a call?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Mmmm, directly opposite the main entrance to the Recinto Ferial (via the subway)
> 
> 
> Why did you not give me a call?


I did but you didnt answer - didnt you see a missed call on your mobile??? No worries, I found my way up to the Mirama and "shopped"!!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I did but you didnt answer - didnt you see a missed call on your mobile??? No worries, I found my way up to the Mirama and "shopped"!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo x


You would have had much more fun shopping. NO missed call from a mobile since Tuesday evening. I PM you with my number.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

mike manser said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder if anyone could help me.
> I moved to fuengirola, malaga about 8 months ago and still trying to find my way around. I have been trying to book a holiday for later in the year but as I only speak very limited spanish I am having trouble finding an agent. Does anybody know of either a travel office or website dedicated to english speaking expats.
> 
> ...


Fuengirola Travel Shop, Avd. Ramon y Cajal, right opposite Spainburys. Rob

TravelGea


----------

